# что ест батарею?

## EyeOfCat

вчера вечером сделал Nudav world

поставились следующие пакеты:

timezone-data;acpid;URI;xf86driproto;live-2011.01.24;libXi;xinit;sip;cython;phonon;phonon-gstreamer(N);git;eselect-opengl;

PyQt;libcap;gnome-doc-utils;gtk-doc(N);xorg-server;polkit;polkit-kde;polkit-qt(тоже вроде оба новые);openssh;

hplip;wine;networkmanager;libsdl;phonon-kde;

делая так при простое, 

 /bin/grep rate /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | cut -d : -f2

получил ~15000

а раньше было 9***~10500 при простое.

из-за чего-то мой asus u35j стал жрать в полтора раза больше батарейки. время работы сократилось на 2ч. стало примерно 5ч вместо примерно 7-и

с утра откатил на всякий случай xorg-server,acpid,eselect,xf86driproto - не то.

что случилось?

----------

## cord

Intels PowerTOP [Saving power with Linux on Intel HW]

Устанавливайте и смотрите.

----------

## EyeOfCat

спасибо, посмотрел. сотни kernel scheduler load balancing tick типа этого]

вывода powertop'а до апдейта у меня нет, но считаю что ощутимо меньше

но ядро я не обновлял. кроме самих пакето и dispatch-conf ничего не делалось. Проблема в настройка, поменяных диспатчем или все же баг ядра?

использую gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15, потому что начиная с 2.6.36 поймал глюк с отображением (скорее всего с перерисовкой) KDE. kdm грузится и ничего не показывает, но наугад можно попасть в lineedit диалога входа и даже войти, но на экране ничего не изменится(но это уже другая проблема, до сего дня не существенная)

----------

## kettado

 *EyeOfCat wrote:*   

> ...Проблема в настройка, поменяных диспатчем или все же баг ядра?
> 
> использую gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r15, потому что начиная с 2.6.36 поймал глюк с отображением (скорее всего с перерисовкой) KDE. kdm грузится и ничего не показывает, но наугад можно попасть в lineedit диалога входа и даже войти, но на экране ничего не изменится(но это уже другая проблема, до сего дня не существенная)

 

Есть проблема в настройках, см. вариант 1 + вариант 2

----------

